# Rake angle



## redmagik (Mar 31, 2017)

Can someone explain the trigonometry to find the angle of a raked stage?
I have a designer that has given the height at the US, and DS ends and length and width of the stage.
Thanks all!


----------



## coldnorth57 (Mar 31, 2017)

there is an app for that on my samsung i use "Triangle Calculator"


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 31, 2017)

If the length is the horizontal plan dimension, then the tangent of the angle is the height (us height minus D's height) divided by the length. If the length is the actual ramp, like three 8' platforms, then the sine of the angle is the height divided by the length.

Today, I sketch it in cad and dimension the angle. Coldnorth's app would also work.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 31, 2017)

redmagik said:


> Can someone explain the trigonometry to find the angle of a raked stage?
> I have a designer that has given the height at the US, and DS ends and length and width of the stage.
> Thanks all!


Actors Equity will have guidelines specifying the maximum rake angle upon which their members are permitted to work.
Never having been a performer, or Equity member, I've no knowledge of the acceptable angles but any Equity member should have no trouble finding this info' for you in their membership guidelines. You may want to know this prior to construction.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 31, 2017)

From our wiki entry raked stage :

> Prior to the construction of any raked stage where the incline will be greater than ¾ inch per foot, the Producer shall ...


----------



## Van (Mar 31, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> From our wiki entry raked stage :



This rule applies to LORT theatres. If you have anything smaller than a LORT you MUST consult your with Equity Rep. They will approve a waiver for you or not. Also the Rake Rule applies when it's a whole stage or a Major acting area. It doesn't apply to incidental areas or transitions.

Let me clarify: When I say this rule applies to LORT theatres what I mean is that under other Equity contracts, for theatres smaller than LORT D you are "not allowed" to have a rake, without a wavier from Equity and the Cast. Again this is Equity, not an other 'Legal' code


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 31, 2017)

Van said:


> This rule applies to LORT theatres. if you have anything smaller than a LORT you MUST consult your with Equity Rep. They will approve a waiver for you or not. Also the Rake Rule applies when it's a whole stage or a Major acting area. It doesn't apply to incidental areas or transitions.


And then there are oddities such as the 40' diameter raked revolve with the separately controlled, smaller diameter, portion in its center as employed in the full-bore productions of 'Les Mis' (Sp?) I rapidly gained great respect for those performers after having to stand on the rotating rake staring up and counting fixtures doing per performance lamp checks when I was called in on short notice to take over a 'Head LX' position for a 'brother' who was unexpectedly hospitalized for 6 weeks. I found the experience immediately extremely dis-orienting. Those hydraulic accumulator powered, monster "barricade" set pieces were amazing examples of creative technology but they're totally too much of a swerve for this post.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 10, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Actors Equity will have guidelines specifying the maximum rake angle upon which their members are permitted to work.
> Never having been a performer, or Equity member, I've no knowledge of the acceptable angles but any Equity member should have no trouble finding this info' for you in their membership guidelines. You may want to know this prior to construction.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


The AEA rake "limit" is 3/4" rise to 1'-0" run. Steeper rakes would require a contract rider and possibly hazard pay. The other thing to consider is when a ramp becomes a rake...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, I was surprised it was so shallow - 3/4" in a foot - 1:16 - so I googled - http://www.actorsequity.org/docs/rulebooks/Business_Theatre_Rulebook_14-15.pdf - low and behold it's a 1/2" per foot 1:24 - before you need permission. This is dated 2014-2015 so may have changed since, but consistent with a lot of sources.

I believe greater is possible but requires consent.


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Well, I was surprised it was so shallow - 3/4" in a foot - 1:16 - so I googled - http://www.actorsequity.org/docs/rulebooks/Business_Theatre_Rulebook_14-15.pdf - low and behold it's a 1/2" per foot 1:24 - before you need permission. This is dated 2014-2015 so may have changed since, but consistent with a lot of sources.
> 
> I believe greater is possible but requires consent.



Yes, you can have greater, however, as stated earlier: Rakes are "technically" NOT allowed for any Equity theatre operating on anything smaller that a LORT D. You can get a waiver from your 'local' Equity office rather easily but you must apply for it. It typically requires you to file; a complete description of the staging, the use of the rake, a wavier from your casts equity deputy, a Rehearsal schedule showing number of rehearsals taking place on the rake, and a minimum 1/4" scale ground plan, section and elevation of the set. Also, your theatre will be required to pay a 'hazard fee' to all actors working on the rake.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2017)

The building codes now consider 1:20 or less "level" - not a ramp or slope. Just for interests sake.

I designed a stage that was steeper than 1:24 once......albeit at a Scout council camp (with propane footlights! And two fire rings - warm and ......warmer I guess)


----------

